# Does your V have a favourite human?



## somewhereplace (Aug 20, 2018)

My wirehaired puppy loves all people; anything walking on two legs she will immediately become interested in, take to and make best friends all in the span of 1.5 seconds. Of course she loves her family members like no other, but I notice that she undoubtedly prefers me. 

When I come home and she is crated, she will get so excited in there, smashing around the crate walls bouncing with excitement, just begging to be let out so she can give me the "proper Vizsla welcome home". When my husband comes home, she only whimpers a bit. When we are walking together off leash and he gives the recall command, she will come back to me for the treat. When we all sit on the couch, she is velcro'd to me. Certainly, my husband and her have their own special relationship but as time passes I can see just how strong our bond is. This is understandable, though, as I have been the handler (and 3am potty person!) since day one. I am mainly the one that gives my pup access to toys, fun things/activities and I hand feed twice a day. 

My question is: Do your Vizslas have a preferred or favourite human? What are some things they do to let you know you're the chosen one?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not uncommon for them to love everyone, and still gravitate to one member of the family.
I provide 90% of the care for the dogs at my house. Some choose me, and some choose my husband as their special person.
It's not something you can predict, before you purchase the pup. And it's not something you can get upset about. Although I've called some of my dog's traitors in the past.

From the cartoon Madagascar.
I call my husband, The fun side of island.
Where the dogs just have fun with him, and get to break all the rules.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

A Vizsla's love is truly boundless, but they show that special part to only their person.

I must say that picture is worth a thousand words, btw...I am all in.


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

My V loooovves all the lovely ladies at Home Depot. I've even been accused of training him to suck up to the ladies break the ice! ;-)


----------



## 84628 (Sep 2, 2019)

To get our first Vizsla, we had to submit a personality survey. Our breeder then matched the results to the best pups survey taken at 7 weeks. Our boy seems to like us both but when scared, he runs to Mom and gets behind her, or on her lap. (he's almost 2 years). I'm the one he plays with, though and he will lay on my lap to chew his toys. When he gets tired and ready for a nap, then it's over to my wife for a softer pillow. My wife was the one to take him to obedience classes and spend the most time with him in those formative months, so I would think he would prefer her. In the end it's pretty even.
We just got our second pup and this time a female. Same breeder and this time my wife was invited to go into the pen of puppies to see which one picked her. We will see how this works out.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Both my boys are mom`s boys when it comes to comfort them. But when they hear Dad`s voice over the phone, they get very excited and run towards the door, where is he, is he ready to play? i am guessing they like anyone who is nice to them.


----------



## boscoe777 (Jul 13, 2017)

Our male V, Max. is definitely more attached to me. I'm a stay-at-home parent and I treat our V like the second child I never had. He follows me everywhere and is very jealous if other dogs get close to me. He does get excited around my husband because he takes our V on long hikes and is more active than me. That being said, I potty trained our V and play with him the most. Our V loves our young son too but it's clear that he prefers Mommy over the other guys in the house.


----------

